# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Propagação de Ricordea, Acropora, Caulastrea, etc

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Aqui fica um link onde explica a propagação de alguns corais.
Ricordea
Acropora
Caulastrea
...

Frag Outpost - Coral Frags, Coral Frag Trading Portal and Coral Propagation Resources

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Aqui fica outro link, mas em _portuga_.

Pena é que na propagação de recordeas não fale no processo de corte, mas apenas na mudança dos pólipos e a técnica para os fixar.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

E aqui fica mais um link de um topico aqui do forum também relacionado:


http://www.reefforum.net/f248/propag...tuguesa-13139/

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas José 

O processo de corte  :Smile:  é simples, uma tesoura.. e cortas a ricordea exactamente ao meio.. podes cortar em mais partes.. mas em 2 penso que chega senao quiseres fazer propagação profissional.

Cumprimentos
Gil

----------

